# Alleged car accident involving my car



## becky (21 Sep 2022)

I'm insured with its4women. I received an email from from aig (they are the insurance company and it appears to be a legitimate email) asking me to fill out a very long form and provide driving licence etc. 


AIG have been notified of an accident involving reg 123453 on the xxxx 2022.

Please be aware failure to provide us with the above documentation, may result in a delay in processing your claim.


The reg wasn't mine, one digit off. 

I emailed back saying I wasn't involved in an accident.

Received another email from aig saying:

Axa are alleging that their insured was involved in a road traffic accident on the  DATE with registration no. 

If you are disputing this accident happened its vital that we appoint a motor assessor in order to defend the claim.  Could you please contact me when you are free to discuss the above?


They haven't actually given the correct reg yet! For illustration My reg is 123456. First email said reg 123453, second email said 123455. 

Any idea what's happening here? I don't want a claim going through.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Sep 2022)

First, ring it's for women and and ask them if it's genuine.  Find their number on your forms and not on the email they sent you. 

Is Axa your insurer, or the insurer of the other car who is claiming against you.  Notify them that you were not involved in any accident and ask them the time and the place and the nature of the accident. 

It could be a false claim against you, so you would have take it seriously.

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (21 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> They haven't actually given the correct reg yet! For illustration My reg is 123456. First email said reg 123453, second email said 123455.


This sounds like an attempt at phishing fraud.

I would do nothing until an envelope drops through your letterbox.


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> First, ring it's for women and and ask them if it's genuine.  Find their number on your forms and not on the email they sent you.
> 
> Is Axa your insurer, or the insurer of the other car who is claiming against you.  Notify them that you were not involved in any accident and ask them the time and the place and the nature of the accident.
> 
> ...


AIG is my insurance company, its4women is the broker. 

AFAIK calling its4women costs €40. I checked the portal and there is nothing there. I believe they email you asking to check the portal and you do live chat. That's how I communicated with them when I was taking out the policy. 


AXA is the company allenging an accident.


----------



## Peanuts20 (21 Sep 2022)

There is also is the possibility that your number plate was cloned.

 Its4women do not take phone calls, you leave a number and they call you back. 

I'd go direct to the insurer if you are getting no satisfaction from its4women


----------



## Jazz01 (21 Sep 2022)

@becky , according to their site:
_As an online company, today 98% of our customers transact with us online. If you are not already aware, from your Online Portal you can do the following:
_

_Make permanent and temporary changes of vehicle_
_Make permanent and temporary changes to drivers_
_Update your personal details_
_View your documents_
_Check the status of your account_
_Upload documents_
_*View any claims against your policy*_
_Renew your insurance_
That should be your first thing to do.

For peace of mind, if nothing showing up with its4women, then ring AIG and explain your situation and get them to check - do NOT use the contact number from the email(s) you got, but from their own website.


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2022)

Jazz01 said:


> @becky , according to their site:
> _As an online company, today 98% of our customers transact with us online. If you are not already aware, from your Online Portal you can do the following:
> _
> 
> ...


I checked the its4women portal and there isn't anything there. 

I'll hold for a few days and see did anyone here have a similar experience. The accident apparently happened 2 months ago.


----------



## AndroidMan (21 Sep 2022)

Do a google search for some of the words or a sentence (in quotes) that are contained within the email. If its a scam, somebody would have posted this somewhere already.


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2022)

AndroidMan said:


> Do a google search for some of the words or a sentence (in quotes) that are contained within the email. If its a scam, somebody would have posted this somewhere already.


The English is good. Only thing I spotted was its instead of it's.


----------



## AndroidMan (21 Sep 2022)

Well, thats debatable if its incorrect.
Are you able to paste the email in here but remove your name, reg number etc


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2022)

First EMAIL

Dear..., 

AIG have been notified of an accident involving car reg nó. on the xxx 2022.

I now attach a copy of the Accident Report Form for you to complete and return to us via email.


In addition to the completion of this form, we also require a copy of the below documents:



-          Front and back of your driving licence, including a copy of any named driver’s licence (if applicable)

-          Front and back of your Vehicle Licencing Certificate

-          Up to date Statement of Finance (if applicable)

Please be aware failure to provide us with the above documentation, may result in a delay in processing your claim.




Second EMAIL

Hi....., 

Thank you for your email.

Axa are alleging that their insured was involved in a road traffic accident on the  July with registration... . If you are disputing this accident happened its vital that we appoint a motor assessor as soon as possible in order to defend the claim.  Could you please contact me when you are free to discuss the above?

Kind regards


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2022)

I've just googled her name and she's coming up on LinkedIn as a claims handler with another company, possible she hasn't updated it.


----------



## rustbucket (21 Sep 2022)

Phone them directly. It sounds like a scam


----------



## Gordon Gekko (22 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> First EMAIL
> 
> Dear...,
> 
> ...


This sounds like a complete scam…

- It should be “AIG has…”.

- Why does “nó” (sic) have a fada on it?!

- Why, if you’re the perpetrator, would a delay in you supplying documentation result in a delay to “your claim”? You’re not the person making the claim!

- “Axa” should be “AXA”

- “It’s” is spelt wrong

In my view, this is Johnny Lagos rather than Mr AXA…


----------



## jhegarty (22 Sep 2022)

What email address does the email come from and what email appears when you click reply ?


----------



## becky (22 Sep 2022)

jhegarty said:


> What email address does the email come from and what email appears when you click reply ?The email is name.surname@aig.com.If this is a phising it really is outstanding.


----------



## becky (22 Sep 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> This sounds like a complete scam…
> 
> - It should be “AIG has…”.
> 
> ...


should be “AIG has…”.

- Why does “nó” (sic) have a fada on it?!

- Why, if you’re the perpetrator, would a delay in you supplying documentation result in a delay to “your claim”? You’re not the person making the claim! That was my initial thought. 

- “Axa” should be “AXA” I know, but I have found gen z a bit lazy in that respect. I'm gen x and tbf I'm lazy enough but I make an effort for work emails. 

- “It’s” is spelt wrong. As I said above. 

In my view, this is Johnny Lagos rather than Mr AXA…

Well see. They have the correct mob no., correct email, almost correct car reg and it's the insurance company I'm with, except I with with them via 'its4women'.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (22 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> Well see. They have the correct mob no., correct email, almost correct car reg and it's the insurance company I'm with, except I with with them via 'its4women'.


It's more than likely a phishing scam.

They have your name, email address, and phone number already and are possibly trying to get you to set up an online a/c using a password you already use and once they have that they will hack different accounts of yours.

Don't engage with this any more in the slightest.


----------



## Clamball (22 Sep 2022)

Phone AIG, find out is it legit or scam.
Contact your insurer and inform them, find out is it legit or a scam.

Be proactive and protect your data.  
If it is a scam both companies can deal with it.
If the claim is genuine, then it sounds like wrong identity and you can make a statement to that effect.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> In my view, this is Johnny Lagos rather than Mr AXA…



Brilliant


----------



## rustbucket (22 Sep 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> In my view, this is Johnny Lagos rather than Mr AXA…


I think the correct title is Prince Johnny Lagos


----------



## MugsGame (22 Sep 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> This sounds like a complete scam…
> 
> - It should be “AIG has…”.
> 
> ...


While wise to be cautious, I wouldn't be so sure that this is a scam. I've seen some terrible inconsistencies on form letters which should have been well-reviewed standard templates. Sometimes the bigger the company, the worse the issues. 

(Recently I had to get a salary cert reissued twice due to mistakes and inconsistencies, most of which were not specific to my situation.).


----------



## becky (22 Sep 2022)

Update. I sent a webchat to its4women telling them I was contacted by AIG. Told them I wasn't involved in any accident. They said they'd get back to me.

Just checked the its4women portal and the claims section is now updated.

Incident date: date 00:00:00

Cause: accident 

Details:
PHV hit TPV while coming from the side of the road 

At Fault: YES

Status: outstanding. 


Have to wait until tomorrow to see. 

Anyone have experience of a wrong claim against their policy and getting the claim removed. 

Again I haven't been involved in an accident and don't want hassle when I'm renewing my policy.


----------



## peemac (22 Sep 2022)

A lot of the insurers farm out claims handling.

Sedgwick would be one of the main handlers, so if the person in Aig is connected to Sedgwick, then it's 100% above board.

Also try and remember where you were on the date in question and was there anything that was out of the ordinary.

Claims handlers can be very good at sussing a dodgy claim.

I think Sedgwick also act for axa


----------



## Páid (22 Sep 2022)

Were the Gardaí called to the scene I wonder? If they were they might be able to support your side of the story i.e. that you were not involved.


----------



## becky (22 Sep 2022)

Páid said:


> Were the Gardaí called to the scene I wonder? If they were they might be able to support your side of the story i.e. that you were not involved.


I'll ask tomorrow. Nothing came up on my timeline for the day either. 

Whats annoying is the company seem to take the report at face value and put me immediately 'at fault'. 

I seem to be the one who has to prove it didn't happen.


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> I've just googled her name and she's coming up on LinkedIn as a claims handler with another company, possible she hasn't updated it.


You found that via Linked In, a spammer could easily just search Linked In for anyone with the job title Claims Handler.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

I've  received an email this morning. 

In order to defend the claim made against you, we will need to appoint a motor assessor to inspect your vehicle. Can you please contact me on 01 xxxxxx to arrange a motor assessor.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (23 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> I've received an email this morning.
> 
> In order to defend the claim made against you, we will need to appoint a motor assessor to inspect your vehicle. Can you please contact me on 01 xxxxxx to arrange a motor assessor.


At this point it seems clear it is not phishing. At the same time if you were not involved you need to state this categorically and early. If your car wasn't involved then no one needs to inspect it.

I would write AIG a letter, something like:



> I have received emails alleging involvement of my car in an incident on such a date in such a place. Neither my vehicle nor myself were in the vicinity on the date in question.
> 
> I expect prompt confirmation from AIG that this investigation has been closed with a confirmation of no involvement whatsoever by myself or my vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## LS400 (23 Sep 2022)

Might seem a silly question, but did you check your car for any paint damage/transfer

Thants one of the first things an assessor will look for.

Say, I was parking my car, and I scrubbed off yours,  I report your vehicle as causing the damage, no one is around, I screen shot your insurance disc??


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

LS400 said:


> Might seem a silly question, but did you check your car for any paint damage/transfer
> 
> Thants one of the first things an assessor will look for.
> 
> Say, I was parking my car, and I scrubbed off yours,  I report your vehicle as causing the damage, no one is around, I screen shot your insurance disc??


My car is fine. From the statement on the portal it seems it was a moving accident but details are vague.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> At this point it seems clear it is not phishing. At the same time if you were not involved you need to state this categorically and early. If your car wasn't involved then no one needs to inspect it.
> 
> I would write AIG a letter, something like:


There is no mention of where it happened, I will add that in to my email.


----------



## peemac (23 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> I've  received an email this morning.
> 
> In order to defend the claim made against you, we will need to appoint a motor assessor to inspect your vehicle. Can you please contact me on 01 xxxxxx to arrange a motor assessor.


I'd get an assessor out asap so that they can talk to you rather than vague emails back and forth. They have the experience.

If it is a false claim, they will state that in their reply to axa and it will be for their client to provide some sort of proof.

They deal with scammers every day and a certain type of person has no shame in making false claims as there is absolutely ZERO consequences in making that claim. Yet if you thieve a bar of chocolate you can have a criminal record.

And because there are no consequences, they will try again and again and again. It is even difficult for a solicitor to mention any previous claims or attempted claims in a court. And these scammer know that. So they keep on taking cases.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (23 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> I will add that in to my email.


Don't send an email. The more you engage with them the more likely you are to be drawn into something you say had nothing to do with you.

This is how innocent people get framed! They engage openly and honestly and something they say is used against them and once you're in the picture it's hard to get out of it.

There are two things that could come out of you allowing an assessor to inspect your car:
1) they correctly find no evidence of involvement
2) they use some mark/scratch/dent to imply your involvement

Why on earth should you risk (2)?

Write one letter denying all knowledge (keep a copy) and engage as little as possible.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

peemac said:


> I'd get an assessor out asap so that they can talk to you rather than vague emails back and forth. They have the experience.
> 
> If it is a false claim, they will state that in their reply to axa and it will be for their client to provide some sort of proof.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting to see how it was identified as my car. I'm not keen on engaging with a process as it means I will have to declare it in at my renewal.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Don't send an email. The more you engage with them the more likely you are to be drawn into something you say had nothing to do with you.
> 
> This is how innocent people get framed! They engage openly and honestly and something they say is used against them and once you're in the picture it's hard to get out of it.
> 
> ...


I don't want the claim settled between them and affecting my insurance. I've heard of this happening before, obviously not sure if it's true. The girl AIG seems to want to move it through the process.


----------



## Páid (23 Sep 2022)

Write down as many things as you can remember about the day of the alleged accident so that later if you need them you can explain where you were at the time that it happened.


----------



## LS400 (23 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> I'm not keen on engaging with a process as it means I will have to declare it in at my renewal



But, that's  a problem in its self.  As and from now, unless sorted, you have to disclose an open claim, albeit even with another insurer should you look for a quote while this process is on-going.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

LS400 said:


> But, that's  a problem in its self.  As and from now, unless sorted, you have to disclose an open claim, albeit even with another insurer should you look for a quote while this process is on-going.


I have until March until my renewal. I had intended selling it soon but am trying to decide what car to get next.


----------



## DirectDevil (23 Sep 2022)

The claimant carries the burden of proof.
The standard of proof is the balance of probabilities i.e. something is at least 51% more likely than not.

Sometimes accidents or incidents can occur without physical contact between vehicles. It might be alleged that becky pulled out of a side road in a way that caused an emergency. That said, I would expect her to have also been on the receiving end of a sounding horn and or flashing lights.

becky needs to be clear with AIG [her insurers] that she accepts absolutely no responsibility for this alleged accident.  Unfortunately, insurers have a right to settle the matter without policyholder's permission and might do so on grounds of economics as distinct from merit.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

DirectDevil said:


> The claimant carries the burden of proof.
> The standard of proof is the balance of probabilities i.e. something is at least 51% more likely than not.
> 
> Sometimes accidents or incidents can occur without physical contact between vehicles. It might be alleged that becky pulled out of a side road in a way that caused an emergency. That said, I would expect her to have also been on the receiving end of a sounding horn and or flashing lights.
> ...


Thanks for that. I sent an email this morning asking for the information which idenfied my vehicle/ garda etc.

So AXA have to prove it was my car? It states the car was hit (I'd remember that). I'm a cautious driver, in my 20 plus years of driving I have overtaken a car less than 10 times.

I feel AIG want me to prove it didn't happen.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (23 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> Thanks for that. I sent an email this morning asking for the information which idenfied my vehicle/ garda etc.
> 
> So AXA have to proof it was my car? It states the car was hit (I'd remember that). I'm a cautious driver, in my 20 plus years of driving I have overtaken a car less than 10 times.
> 
> I feel AIG want me to prove it didn't happen.


The guards cannot legally give you a third party details under GDPR.
You insurance can request the third parties details but legally cannot give it too you either.
However the abstract from the accident can take months too get (I’ve just gone true this with axa ) and it costs your insurance too get it,so either way expect too pay a higher premium for your insurance for the next couple of years at least.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> The guards cannot legally give you a third party details under GDPR.
> You insurance can request the third parties details but legally cannot give it too you either.
> However the abstract from the accident can take months too get (I’ve just gone true this with axa ) and it costs your insurance too get it,so either way expect too pay a higher premium for your insurance for the next couple of years at least.


Were you also not involved in the accident?

I'm not asking for 3rd party details I just want the evidence/statement, the location that identifies my car.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (24 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> Were you also not involved in the accident?
> 
> I'm not asking for 3rd party details I just want the evidence/statement, the location that identifies my car.


No my car was parked with nobody inside.


----------



## becky (24 Sep 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> No my car was parked with nobody inside.


Wow! Did you lose the case?


----------



## Pinoy adventure (24 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> Wow! Did you lose the case?


It ended up me being out of pocket due too no fault of my own.


----------



## becky (24 Sep 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> It ended up me being out of pocket due too no fault of my own.


Oh that's very frustrating. Feel that's me atm.


----------



## peemac (25 Sep 2022)

Not sure if this is an option, but if you are 100% sure you had no accident/incident, then state that very clearly to AIG, but also make a complaint of fraud to the gardai in relation to the claimant and inform AIG of that.

But whether you engage with them or not, you have been informed of the claim and therefore it will affect your insurance and has to be declared.

The sooner you engage the sooner it will be sorted. You lack of engagement is a red flag in itself and may result in a settlement and therefore loss of your NCB


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2022)

Just of curiosity have you tried contacting AXA to see what they have to say about your thoughts that this may be a scam?  If you don't get anywhere with their Claims Dept perhaps contacting their Customer Service Dept would help.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2022)

@Pinoy adventure 



Pinoy adventure said:


> It ended up me being out of pocket due too no fault of my own.



Just wondering how you came to be out of pocket when your car was parked in a car park at the time of incident.  Your experience may be of benefit to becky.  No problem if you would prefer not to go into the matter at this stage but I did wonder how you got on.  All seems very unfair.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (25 Sep 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> @Pinoy adventure
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you came to be out of pocket when your car was parked in a car park at the time of incident.  Your experience may be of benefit to becky.  No problem if you would prefer not to go into the matter at this stage but I did wonder how you got on.  All seems very unfair.


Sue - basically I got passed around from the guards too my insurance company (axa ) who were actually useless in helping me out.

So the superintendent could/would not disclose the third parties details too me due too GDPR.
They would only disclose it too either my insurance company (for a fee) or my solicitor.

If I go true my insurance (which axa wanted me too) it would increase my policy premium for the next 3 years.
They did request an abstract from AGS which I was told can take weeks-months too get back from AGS (still waiting for axa too call me back but my guess is it won’t happen).

In the meantime in policy renewal came in so the options I got from Axa were either drop my claim and cover the damage cost myself or risk an increase in my renewal and the inconvenience of a accident noted on my policy which I must disclose too any insurance company I go with.

I found Axa were absolutely useless in helping a comprehensive policy holder with them,so decided too get my car fixed myself.


----------



## becky (25 Sep 2022)

peemac said:


> Not sure if this is an option, but if you are 100% sure you had no accident/incident, then state that very clearly to AIG, but also make a complaint of fraud to the gardai in relation to the claimant and inform AIG of that.
> 
> But whether you engage with them or not, you have been informed of the claim and therefore it will affect your insurance and has to be declared.
> 
> The sooner you engage the sooner it will be sorted. You lack of engagement is a red flag in itself and may result in a settlement and therefore loss of your NCB


I have sent an email asking for details so I'm engaging. I was hesitant first as she had the wrong reg and thought it was a scam. 

No reply to this email yet. 

I have another drafted asking for the details again so I can report the attempted fraud to the Guards.


----------



## Ravima (25 Sep 2022)

This could simply be a situation where the AXA driver took down the registration number of the other car incorrectly. Is the alleged offending car, the same make model and colour as yours? Were you in the area that day? If you live in Donegal and the accident was in Kerry, then it should be easier to prove you were not involved.


----------



## becky (25 Sep 2022)

I


Sue Ellen said:


> Just of curiosity have you tried contacting AXA to see what they have to say about your thoughts that this may be a scam?  If you don't get anywhere with their Claims Dept perhaps contacting their Customer Service Dept would help.


 I'm with AIG. I spent 2 hours on Friday evening composing an email. I had headache going to bed with the stress of it. 
I've put the her quoting an  incorrect reg leading me to believe it was a scam.


----------



## becky (25 Sep 2022)

Ravima said:


> This could simply be a situation where the AXA driver took down the registration number of the other car incorrectly. Is the alleged offending car, the same make model and colour as yours? Were you in the area that day? If you live in Donegal and the accident was in Kerry, then it should be easier to prove you were not involved.


I haven't been provided with any real details. 


 I've checked my Google calendar, nothing. Google maps seem to have been off that day or the shop isn't registered maybe. 

But I was in the local shop according to my card. As its over 2 months I don't have receipt. Now I'm wondering if I have to keep every receipt.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (25 Sep 2022)

Not being funny, but you should really stop emailing people and just pick up the phone…


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> I'm with AIG.



Yes I understand that but isn't the T.P. with AXA hence my recommendation to contact them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Not being funny, but you should really stop emailing people and just pick up the phone…



I quite often find that I want proof on paper of what these people are quoting/saying i.e. a paper trail.  In call centres they try to fob people off, some with the first thing that comes into their darling little heads


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> still waiting for axa too call me back but my guess is it won’t happen).



Wouldn't let it go by the wayside.  Mention their internal complaints system and the Regulator and watch them move then.  Mr. Philip Bradley is the CEO for the moment so a quick letter to him would help.


----------



## becky (25 Sep 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> Yes I understand that but isn't the T.P. with AXA hence my recommendation to contact them.


Oh I see. I'll hold on that for the moment. I think I'll explode if I have to tell someone else I wasn't in an accident.


----------



## becky (25 Sep 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> I quite often find that I want proof on paper of what these people are quoting/saying i.e. a paper trail.  In call centres they try to fob people off, some with the first thing that comes into their darling little heads


Oh I agree. TBH I'm glad I'm dealing with AIG and not a bot, customer service person in its4women. 

She's a Express Motor Claims Handler. That title is annoying to me now as it implies this has to rushed.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Sue - basically I got passed around from the guards too my insurance company (axa ) who were actually useless in helping me out.
> 
> So the superintendent could/would not disclose the third parties details too me due too GDPR.
> They would only disclose it too either my insurance company (for a fee) or my solicitor.
> ...


In your case you seem to be the one making a claim? That's totally different to the original poster's issue here which is somebody else making a claim against them.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (26 Sep 2022)

ClubMan said:


> In your case you seem to be the one making a claim? That's totally different to the original poster's issue here which is somebody else making a claim against them.


No I wasn’t making a claim off my own policy which is what my insurance company wanted me too do.
I was wanting too claim of the third parties policy’s as they crashed into me.


----------



## elcato (26 Sep 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> I was wanting too claim of the third parties policy’s as they crashed into me.


So you were the one claiming for damage. Becky's case is someone is claiming off her.


----------



## becky (27 Sep 2022)

Spoke to AIG. She's waiting for AXA to send her the stuff. They are being very slow. Accident happened in another and Guards were involved. 

She has it as a case to discuss with her own manager. She said she won't be settling as it looks like a mistaken identity or an error by the Guard. 


She's hoping to have it settled by the end of the week.


----------



## Jazz01 (27 Sep 2022)

@becky - Hoping that it's all coming to an end soon - no doubt it's been a nightmare for you so far.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2022)

elcato said:


> So you were the one claiming for damage. Becky's case is someone is claiming off her.


My point, exactly.


----------



## becky (29 Sep 2022)

So the claim has been removed. 

Incorrect details provided to axa by the Guards ie: incorrect car reg.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (29 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> So the claim has been removed.


Do you have this in writing?

If not make sure you do!


----------



## Ravima (29 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> So the claim has been removed.
> 
> Incorrect details provided to axa by the Guards ie: incorrect car reg.


...............................as I suspected. It does happen as people are human after all.


----------



## becky (29 Sep 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Do you have this in writing?
> 
> If not make sure you do!


Yes I have an email. The claim has also been removed from the portal.


----------



## becky (29 Sep 2022)

Ravima said:


> ...............................as I suspected. It does happen as people are human after all.


I work in HSE admin. I'm fully aware that that clerical errors happen. 

I explained I wasn't in the accident but all she wanted me to do was engage in the process immediately and defend the claim. 

I spent a long time composing an email, checking Google maps, checking my bank account etc. I had a headache going to bed on Friday night. 

The email (and I can write an email. I'm an FOI decision maker as part of my job) seemed to make her sit up and look into further. 

I'm happy it's sorted.


----------



## peemac (29 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> So the claim has been removed.
> 
> Incorrect details provided to axa by the Guards ie: incorrect car reg.


Disgraceful by the gardai.

I'd be sending a letter to the station asking if your name as registered keeper has been recorded anywhere on their systems as being involved in a crash and I'd be asking how such an error was made.

Did the Garda not do a very simple cross reference to the make, model and colour of the car?

Utter incompetence and gave you two weeks of stress


----------



## rustbucket (30 Sep 2022)

peemac said:


> Disgraceful by the gardai.
> 
> I'd be sending a letter to the station asking if your name as registered keeper has been recorded anywhere on their systems as being involved in a crash and I'd be asking how such an error was made.
> 
> ...


Or just put it down to a human error and move on now that it’s sorted? People make mistakes. It’s been rectified. I wouldn’t go as far to say it’s a disgrace.


----------



## peemac (30 Sep 2022)

rustbucket said:


> Or just put it down to a human error and move on now that it’s sorted? People make mistakes. It’s been rectified. I wouldn’t go as far to say it’s a disgrace.


Gardai record everything.

I'd be checking that anything incorrectly recorded with my details attached is corrected.

And you would hope that a Garda would have the basic competence to match colour/ make / model with a registration number. 

I've first hand experience of something similar and it took months to get it corrected.


----------



## Jazz01 (30 Sep 2022)

becky said:


> So the claim has been removed.
> 
> Incorrect details provided to axa by the Guards ie: incorrect car reg.



Great news @becky - hopefully that is the very end of it.


----------



## Leo (30 Sep 2022)

peemac said:


> Disgraceful by the gardai.
> 
> I'd be sending a letter to the station asking if your name as registered keeper has been recorded anywhere on their systems as being involved in a crash and I'd be asking how such an error was made.
> 
> ...


Hold on, the Gardai don't reach out to insurers on issues like this. It is the claimant that lodges the claim who supplies all details. Unless there is injury involved, the Gardai just do not get involved bar recording any details as presented to them by one or both parties.

The insurance company may on rare occasions contact the Gardai to confirm details, but generally they just punch in the details they received from the claimant and go from there. Insurance companies spend as little time as possible dealing with these claims.


----------



## peemac (30 Sep 2022)

Leo said:


> Hold on, the Gardai don't reach out to insurers on issues like this. It is the claimant that lodges the claim who supplies all details. Unless there is injury involved, the Gardai just do not get involved bar recording any details as presented to them by one or both parties.
> 
> The insurance company may on rare occasions contact the Gardai to confirm details, but generally they just punch in the details they received from the claimant and go from there. Insurance companies spend as little time as possible dealing with these claims.


Poster said that she was told Gardai were involved and the error was likely an error by the Gardai. - So it was this point I responded to.

I'd still be checking that there is no error on the Garda system as it can cause another garda to make a wrong assumption if you do get stopped and checked.


----------



## Leo (30 Sep 2022)

peemac said:


> Poster said that she was told Gardai were involved and the error was likely an error by the Gardai. - So it was this point I responded to.


Involved perhaps, but they still don't ever lodge insurance claims.

In a case I had a few years back where the other party had provided incorrect details at the scene, the Gardai said they were prohibited from passing on details, but would remind the other party of their obligation to provide correct details to the insurer.


----------



## peemac (30 Sep 2022)

Leo said:


> Involved perhaps, but they still don't ever lodge insurance claims.
> 
> In a case I had a few years back where the other party had provided incorrect details at the scene, the Gardai said they were prohibited from passing on details, but would remind the other party of their obligation to provide correct details to the insurer.


I'd still be checking just to be sure. 

In my case the year was wrong so 141d v 171d. But a red focus v a totally different car in dark grey. Was treated like crap, asked for substantial details & breathalyzed. And even after he realised there was an error on the system (he finally opened his eyes and saw my car was not red and not a ford), there was not even a scintilla of an apology.

Hence I would err on cautious side and double check.


----------



## DirectDevil (1 Oct 2022)

Glad that this has come to an end for becky.

Sadly, her many hours working on this are not billable


----------



## DirectDevil (13 Oct 2022)

Just an additional thought as I scoot past this thread again.

Although there was no accident or incident a *claim* was lodged against becky. By now her insurers will have closed their file showing final cost of €0.00.

Is becky obliged to disclose to any other insurer she might approach for a quote that there was a claim lodged against her although it was total nonsense based on error ?


----------

